# Brining mullet



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey you guys, Caught some fingers and jumping mullet today and want to brine the ones that I am not using for bait. What is the best procedure for doing that. Should I soak the fish in saltwater first or just soak them in salt???? New to this any help would be great. these are for bait not eating.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Lots of ice, lots of Kosher salt and good ole H2O. Thats about it


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*Brine*

HEY A WAY OUT ? WHY WOULD YOU BRINE MULLET INSEAD OF FREZZING?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Frozen mullet (or most other bait) will fall apart after being frozen then thawed. Brining will make it much tougher. Be sure to use only kosher salt or sea salt, not iodized salt.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i did up about 10 dozen smaller cob mullet/big fingers last year, and they are still PERFECT.

took a big cooler with me to the beach with 3 bags of ice in it, filled it the rest of the way with saltwater.

cast netted all the mullet, put them in cooler asap, got home. took them out, patted them all dry with a towel, and stuck them, 1 dozen to a pack, into food saver bags, and then food savered them. it takes all of the air out.

couple months after freezing them, i took them drum fishing with me, incase i couldnt find fresh, well first night i couldnt find any fresh bait, so i took a pack of my frozen mullet, and they were so nice and firm, it was like i just netted them. works great, and easy.



Jesse


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Kosher and Baking soda with sea water (not tap) Bacteria breaks down the meat. Baking Soda holds down bacteria. 
Remove from water when they get hard. You can layer them with newspaper on top of ice etc..
If they are large, remove heads, gut, and sprinkle inside an out when you layer them..


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

ps. the Soda goes on bait after the water brine soak.

Do shrimp with food coloring. 
Hot Pink, Chartreuse?
I keep meaning to try that one. Its got to be good.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I cant find it online, but ask you local tackle about a brine mixture they sell. 

Its like Viagra for dead fish!


----------



## Crab Pot (Jun 17, 2008)

Puppy Mullet said:


> I cant find it online, but ask you local tackle about a brine mixture they sell.
> 
> Its like Viagra for dead fish!


There are plenty of mixtures out there in retail stores - you could always check out the directions on those an use a similiar kosher salt mixture.

Its the same stuff guys use for offshore for mullet, ballyhoo and maks - stuff works like a champ and really helps the bait last.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Caught Myself said:


> Frozen mullet (or most other bait) will fall apart after being frozen then thawed. Brining will make it much tougher. Be sure to use only kosher salt or sea salt, not iodized salt.


Ditto on that Caught Myself. After Brining then you can Vacuum Seal.
Also as Puppy said as that is typically the way I prep my Trolling Baits and they do not fall apart.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Puppy Mullet said:


> ps. the Soda goes on bait after the water brine soak.
> 
> Do shrimp with food coloring.
> Hot Pink, Chartreuse?
> I keep meaning to try that one. Its got to be good.


I did that with squid strips from the international market (big and thick) one year...Had all kinds of colors and honestly, I really didn't notice a different...the white caught just as many fish as the ones with the food coloring


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Singletjeff said:


> I did that with squid strips from the international market (big and thick)"
> 
> I gave up on that stuff in the peeler crab oil.
> Nice to work with, but doesnt produce like the ones you gotta clean.
> ...


----------

